# Why this HLT



## Sainter1775 (4/4/18)

Gents has anyone bought and use the 98l Soga ss pots.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/252979996762


----------



## Mr B (6/4/18)

I have a 70l one, good pots for the price. Recommend


----------

